# Solved: Phone Splitter On Dial-Up



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

I have dial-up (yeah, I'm one of those) and someone told me that if I get a splitter, it will allow me to make phone calls while I'm on the internet. I got the splitter and ran separate lines to the phone and the computer but when I'm on the internet I still get that awful connection noise and can't make a phone call. Is there something more that I need to make this work or was I misled about the splitter?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not going to happen unless your ISP supports v.92 connections, you make such a connection, your modem supports v.92, and then use a program like Modem-On-Hold to temporarily interrupt your modem connection. Even then, the time is limited.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It would be nice, but the best solution to that is to use DSL.


----------

